# Kernel 2.6.11 and radeonfb

## NanoCosm

Hi!

Radeonfb does not work anymore. 

On one Box I'll get a black screen and when Xorg starts the system hangs, 

on my Laptop VGAmode 80x25 is used.

Any ideas?

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11

----------

## twilight

maybe this is related to the other problem here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303059.html

----------

## NanoCosm

 *twilight wrote:*   

> maybe this is related to the other problem here:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303059.html

 

I'm using XOrgs radeon driver (only)

----------

## oisch

Similar problem here. Garbage all over the screen. But X does start at least.

Disabled radeonfb for now.

I'll compile in debug messages and try to find out what's going on.

----------

## Arainach

Try vesafb-tng.  Or regular vesafb.  Works great for me.

----------

## Pleun

i'm using radeonfb, working fine here. (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r2)

----------

## micmac

 *oisch wrote:*   

> Similar problem here. Garbage all over the screen. But X does start at least.
> 
> Disabled radeonfb for now.
> 
> I'll compile in debug messages and try to find out what's going on.

 

Hi, in case you get garbage and X is fine use default_dynclk=-1 with radeonfb.

mic

----------

## oisch

Does not go away in X.

I reported a bug: http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4295

----------

## micmac

I bet you'll be fine when you remove the fglrx stuff. fglrx and radeonfb don't like each other. Read the kernel changelog. Either use fglrx or radeonfb.

Luck

Edit: You can also try to build radeonfb statically and append "radeonfb.default_dynclk=-1".

----------

## oisch

micmac: Thanks for the advice but in my bug report you will find that I mentioned that I tried both: fglrx and radeon...

aside from that: how could fglrx interfere with radeonfb before the fglrx module is loaded?

----------

